# 55 gallon drum pit



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

I decided to build me a 55 gal pit rather than go buy one....well 2 drums and some. 1/8 plate later, here is where i am at. Not finished though, will show pics of finished pit later.


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

How stable is it? Just seems like it's ready to tip over.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Interesting build! 

I guarantee you that 1/8" plate firebox is much heavier than the 2 drums (even though there's some plate between the drums), so if it does tip, it would be towards the firebox!!! And the firebox is so close to the ground I don't see it happening...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

*re: tipping*

Like he said, the fire box is the heaviest thing on this pit. Very stable, tipping isn't even an issue.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice work. Did you have to do anything with the interiors of the barrels to make them food safe, or were they OK to begin with? Have you decided on what grates / trays you will use?

Lookin forward to the next set of pictures!


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

*re: clean barrells*

these were food grade barrels, they must have been used by hunters for filling feeders as they still had a few kernels of corn in them. the grates will be made out of expanded metal like all others. I will try n get some progress on them this weekend.


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

Capt Hardhead said:


> these were food grade barrels, they must have been used by hunters for filling feeders as they still had a few kernels of corn in them. the grates will be made out of expanded metal like all others. I will try n get some progress on them this weekend.


That looks cool but Im curious about the "food grade" as a lined barrel for containing food isnt the same as cooking food. Im guessing its an unlined clean steel inside?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Update, lid cut, firebox lid hinged.


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Pics didnt post on previous post


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

I dont know why pics aren't coming in? Anyone know why they say broken image? Let me try one more time


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice, the barrel idea is really cool, light and easily replaceable! Not to mention light and safer than top heavy ones. I just might have to clone this! This would last forever as long as you keep the fire in the fire box, I like it!


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks great

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Looks real nice but will it be a fuel hog? I would think it'll take a lot of wood to keep it at the right temp.


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Will it be a fuel hog? I dont know? That remains to be seen. I dont know why it would? Anxious to finish it and see how it maintains heat. It will have 3 gauges on it.


----------



## parttimefisher (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks great.

I do remember 15 years ago or so, in the paper, a church group made a bunch of 55 gallon grills to sell as a fundraiser. Killed many people because of the liner inside, when heated, it was toxic. Just passing it along

thanks,


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

These have no liner, just clean drums. I plan on burning them out anyway before actually doing any cooking. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thereâ€™s been about a billion UDSâ€™s successfully built and used so far that donâ€™t kill people. I think the odds are pretty good if you pay the slightest bit of attention.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You have some serious skill in my opinion. Since you made the firebox out of thicker material than a drum, it will last too.


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

A little progress 2nite.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great! I think that you will like it a lot.


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

*Update*

Got some work done on the upright smoker, door cut and reinforced, grates in and stainless stack installed. The stack is 3", do yall think that is big enuff? I'm thinking i might have to double it? I dunno


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That stack is way too small. Go at least 6" diameter pipe.


----------

